# Working out after a poor nights sleep?



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

What's the general idea about working out after very little sleep? Last night I ended up falling asleep at 4:30am then had to get up at 6:00am for work. :yawn:

Is it ok to workout later in the afternoon, or is it better to rest?


----------



## wonderstar (Aug 2, 2010)

chances are your workout will be **** so i would just rest up. obviously if this is a regular occurrence it makes getting to the gym an issue.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I'd finish work. Eat lots and then go straight to bed.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I normally sleep very poorly. But when its time for the gym, thats that, I get into the headspace and do it. But thats not to say you should. If you had a random bad nights sleep, then maybe you should just rest. Or if it is regular, then find a way that makes the gym work.


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

If your like me an taking tren every night sleep is ****e so you have no option but to train!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ive had some great workouts on fck all sleep, but theres only so long you can ride this and overload with the caffiene to keep energy levels up, best try get some sleep or have a nap before you train maybe.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

jack09 said:


> If your like me an taking tren every night sleep is ****e so you have no option but to train!


I don't miss them nights at all.

I was taking Prami at the same time and my sleep pattern was absolutely terrible :cursing:


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> I don't miss them nights at all.
> 
> I was taking Prami at the same time and my sleep pattern was absolutely terrible :cursing:


Aww mate its agonising honestly i wake up several times then it gets to about 4.am and i cant go back to sleep. I want my sleep back but i also love the vascularity i have and have never looked better lol cant win.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Depends how you feel mate, what you doing until 4.30am? 1.5 hours shít, i cant function properly without my 8-9 hours!


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Basically though your body will not function to its best if you havnt rested enough, i was working shifts before where i was getting around 5 hours sleeps and i done ok. People vary though.


----------

